# Poland-Uk Dash



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Basia and I are leaving Katowice, Poland, tomorrow 0700 for the 0600 ferry Dunkirk-Dover on Mon.

Not sure if this qualifies as 'Touring' as it is a 2000 mile round trip - just for an MOT!

Fortunately there are some silver-linings:-

We are leaving MH in UK while we fly to Brazil for 2 weeks.

Later return to MH and then really tour our way back to Poland via France,Switzerland?, Austria? Czech Rep? etc.

That sounds more like it!!   

Behave yourselves while we are away! 

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Watch your back in Brazil. 8O 

Dress like a scruff, keep your money in your sock, leave your wristwatch in the hotel, don't bathe or shave.

In other words, blend in with the locals. Good luck.


----------



## Pkgraham (Feb 9, 2012)

Enjoy yourselves and make the most of it


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Pkgraham said:


> Enjoy yourselves and make the most of it


Err check the date the thread was posted.   

ray :lol:


----------



## Pkgraham (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha. Taught me a lesson lol


----------

